# Tingling breasts after nursing?



## ivkins (Dec 29, 2007)

My ds is 10 days old. After nursing my breasts tingle and ache for about a half hour.....Is this normal? Also my nipples are still very sensitive......I am using APNO on them too.....Could it be thrush?


----------



## ~Charlie's~Angel~ (Mar 17, 2008)

The tingling is what my let-down used to feel like. SInce your only 10 days in, perhaps your re-letting down after feedings. It will regulate in time.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

i have the tingles as well after i nurse or pump and my babe is a month now.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

The tingles was my first symptom of thrush. Did you have a csection? Thrush is very common after csections.


----------



## MamitaM (Sep 10, 2010)

really thrush and c-sections? no one told me this. i'm not even sure what thrush feels like or how to prevent it. i did have a section though.


----------



## Mommie020307 (Jun 26, 2010)

Mine tingle too...and I did not have a c-section and i am not on any antibiotics and lo isn't either...They like throb and tingle(like the sensation of your foot/hand or any apendage falling asleep)


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

i agree sounds like letdown, after my first it was much stronger/longer than it is now after my third


----------

